# Any recommendations for a quiet air compressor to use with the DK20 that is not too expensive?



## kiwily (May 18, 2011)

Hi,
Just wondering if anyone knows of any reasonably priced relatively quiet air compressors I can use with the DK 20 heatpress. I want to be able to press while the kids are asleep.
Thanks.


----------



## Liberty (Jul 18, 2006)

As an alternative to a compressor...

We once had a seasonal shop in a mall and all of our presses were Hix air. The mall, for obvious reasons, did not want a compressor cycling.

So I went to the local welding gases company, bought a 20 pound CO2 bottle and a regulator, and adapted that to the heat press. It was awesome! With a 20 pound bottle we could run for several busy weeks during the holidays, I'd guess at least 4000 prints. The bottle refills were about $12. And by using an ordinary quick disconnect, we could switch back and forth from compressor to bottle.

We were running Hix N-800 and N-840 presses which had the air bag below the lower platen. I'm not familiar with the Knight presses.

One other advantage to CO2, it is very clean and very dry so it is better for the press than the hot, moist air from a compressor.


----------



## kiwily (May 18, 2011)

Thanks for the idea. I will have to look into it!


----------



## drdoct (Jul 26, 2011)

What an awesome idea on the air bottles. With them under so much pressure I bet they would last a while. I'm getting ready to need air for a press I just bought and was wondering the same thing. Now for the power problem ;-)


----------



## Liberty (Jul 18, 2006)

You just have to be sure to leak test everything very well. The easiest way to check for leaks is to just shut off the valve at the CO2 bottle. You can watch the pressure in the system on the secondary tank guage. If it drops rapidly, you have a leak somewhere that needs to be fixed. If it holds the pressure for a reasonable time then go for it. Shut the tank off when not in use.

CO2 is very safe. Anytime you transport the tanks there is some risk so be very careful if you have one in the trunk of your car! Most of the welding gas suppliers have the ability to fill your bottle while you wait or you can find lots of delivery options for CO2, it is the same gas used in the soda fountains.

The bottles have to be tested, I think it is every five years, but that isn't that big a deal. And if you don't want to buy a bottle you can rent one.

I even had a very nice fast food manager in the mall that loaned me a bottle when mine went empty on a busy weekend. 

And if you are not going to be moving it around a lot, you can get a much larger bottle that 20 pounds, that was just the size we felt we could handle.



drdoct said:


> What an awesome idea on the air bottles. With them under so much pressure I bet they would last a while. I'm getting ready to need air for a press I just bought and was wondering the same thing. Now for the power problem ;-)


----------



## drdoct (Jul 26, 2011)

I had to laugh at your leak test because of my experience with a leak. I was in charge of the little cafe thing at our church and we had a whole soda fountain installed by pepsi (distributor). The first day we used all the co2. Of course I wasn't there when it was installed since I work for a living, so I had no idea how much the co2 was or how much it should be using. After the second week I decided to call the guy and he ended up giving us a credit since he wasted a few bottles of co2 because he didn't properly leak test it. I'd probably get a 50lb (330cuft) one on rental and try not to exchange it too mcuh. I think the gas is cheaper the more you get. This would be once I get this press into my home. My electrical isn't enough right now for such things. At work I've got plenty of air on compressors, but I may just get it all set up to do off the bottle from the get go. But I'll be using a lot more air than the dk20 I think.


----------



## Liberty (Jul 18, 2006)

Yes, if you're not moving it around then the bigger the better, and cheaper. You'll have to crunch numbers on the buy vs lease. We have bottles that are pushing 15 years old and still fine, testing every five years. At the shop we have the compressor but on the road the CO2 bottles were unbeatable.

Heat presses don't draw that much electric. They spike a little when the thermostat first kicks on but even then it is less than 10 amps. I've run two at once plus lighting on a 20 amp circuit and never had an issue.


----------



## drdoct (Jul 26, 2011)

I just purchased an older geo knight mbosser which is the boss 394 dual shuttle press and embossing. I'll have to put an ammeter on it to see how much of a draw I get, but I do know my home needs more juice. It's old and in need of proper wiring anyway. Who knows... if the economy ever even gets to a flat surface (much less an increase) then I may be able to move into something with a shop in it with proper wiring. 

If I really end up using this press like I'd like then I'll just rent a shop, but I can't do that until I get the money coming in. I'm thinking that the airbag on the press is going to be too much air for the tank, but I'll know that pretty quickly after trying it. Hopefully tomorrow I'll be able to pick it up and play around.


----------



## Liberty (Jul 18, 2006)

I think the Knight shuttle press is a 220V unit?


----------



## drdoct (Jul 26, 2011)

Yes, it's 220 single phase unit.


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm trying to revive this thread, any source you guys recommend for the Co2 tank and air bottle? Where can I buy them at? I'm looking at a air operated heat press for use at home. Thanks!


----------



## drdoct (Jul 26, 2011)

Search Welding supply for the air bottles. I've used a compressor now for as long as I've had it. I had a 30 gallon cheapie from HD and the compressor died on me. It was an infernal racket. So I ran an air line out from our big compressor into the 30 gallon tank and now my only sound is the exhale of air. My press uses way too much air for the bottle set up. At 140psi and a 30 gallon tank, I'll usually get 10 presses out of it at 50 psi bag pressure. But mine uses a bag like you see on tractor trailer's air ride systems.


----------

